# Do a barrel roll



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone spotted this? Just type "do a barrel roll" into a Google search and see what happens...

 :lol: 

Steve


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Clever stuff.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It does't work in IE


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Fuller explanation:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...s-Twitter-control-millions-turn.html?ITO=1490

tony


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

EJB said:


> It does't work in IE


Yet another reason to ditch IE and use Chrome, then :lol:

Steve

(I'm getting far too good at this work avoidance lark...)


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

That's why I use IE exclusively :wink:


----------

